# Paxil just diagnossed



## 42702 (Mar 2, 2002)

Hi I was just diagnossed with IBS and given paxil and another drug to take with meals. The doctor told me to take paxil at bedtime. I am afriad to take it due to the side effects. Is it safe? I am not in any depression or anxiety disorders, I am just stressed I guess, but I will always have stress in my life that is just normal. What should I do?


----------



## jizzy (Apr 3, 2002)

i have been on paxil for over a year now. i started out with 10mg a day, and then slowly worked my way up to 40 mg per day. now i'm back at 20, and think this is where i belong







a bit of a warning, though, this stuff is a bit addictive & can give you INTENSE withdrawl symptoms (vomiting, shakes, cold sweats, headaches) if you cut yourself off. Paxil didn't completely "get rid" of my IBS, but it lessened my stress which in turn, lessened my symptoms.I'm guessing though, that if you suspect your IBS is not mostly stress-related, paxil may not be for you.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

This may no longer be helpful, as you may already be using Paxil...







I was on Paxil for about 6 months and the withdrawl symptoms were really bad. I've read that other people have had worse symptoms. I would research the internet for Paxil withdrawl and make your own assessment.Where it did help substantially, the withdrawl was not worth it.I'm now taking Celexa. You might want to ask your doctor about that because it doesn't have the same withdrawl symptoms (because it doesn't leave your systems to quickly).I also take Xanax every once in a while when I know that I will be anxious because of some big event. It really works!!!







It's addictive though. So you should only take it on occasion. Hope that helps!


----------

